# Neutering- one last time



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

This sounds exactly like Sugarfoot. Literally, I could have been reading his story here.

Short answer: Neuter him.

Longer version: I, too, was very reluctant to neuter for the usual reasons: He's a competition dog and I wanted him to have all the benefits of the testosterone; he had been attacked as a pup and was shy, so I worried that he needed all the _brio_ he could possibly get; didn't want to do an unnecessary surgery...etc.

But he was being an absolute horror to our three spayed female dogs: pawing them, hounding them constantly, slobbering over them, generally obsessing. He seemed constantly on edge. 

It was tough, and I went back and forth forever, but at last I made the decision to have the neuter done. He was about 18 months old. No regrets whatsoever. I think he was old enough that he did get much of the benefits of waiting, and the obnoxious behavior did indeed lessen. He still has some issues due to his own temperament and experiences, but in my opinion the neutering helped a lot.

Just my opinion. Good luck in all. 

--Q


----------



## SquidPup (Apr 4, 2014)

Definitely neuter him! Shyness is not a hormone issue, it's past experience, personality, and socialization.

I would get it done before the marking becomes a learned habit.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Quossum, thank you SO much for your reply, it makes me feel a lot better ! I know that his personality is pretty much 'set' with the spookiness, and I continue working with him on that. But I just can't take the pestering and sexual behaviors he's doing. Yuck. On a happier note, he's 19 months, and I feel pretty confident he's done growing. 

I called my specialist vet today (pain management for Darby - bichon- hip dysplasia) and asked her opinion. She gave me an honest answer, I felt very comfortable with, and she said she does a surgical site block and a testicular block, an anti inflammatory and morphine. She wants them to feel absolutely NO pain when they wake up, especially with a sensitive dog like Jack. The cost is more than the low-cost program I was planning on but they don't even provide pain meds and the extra IV, heart monitoring, etc. 

I really love this little guy and want what's best for him. But at the same time, the stud behaviors make me crazy! I just wanted a nice pet. I'm not expecting neutering to be the magic bullet for his issues, I know he's got a wonky temperament and fear issues and will continue to work on them. 

I am glad to hear it didn't really affect (worsen) your fearful guy, either. That's a load off. I"m willing to bet he/I hardly notice anything. Do you have to feed him less now?
My spayed girls eat small amounts (I can buy 'nicer' food this way LOL).


Thanks again for Sugarfoot's story!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

You're welcome. It sounds like you don't expect it to be a magic bullet, which is good, as it isn't...but it did help with the "studly" behaviors. I, too, went the extra mile for the surgery itself, no corners cut. He got through it with barely a blink, didn't even need to be in a cone like he was for a while after being attacked.

My dogs are raw fed, and I can't recall really changing Sugarfoot's victuals much. He is very lean and muscular due to our Agility work; if anything he's on the thin side. 

I admire those who comfortably harbor and maintain an intact dog. I wanted to be one of them, but it just plain didn't work with our family and this particular monster, and I'm okay with that. :act-up:

--Q


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for your encouragement. His surgery is scheduled for October 9. He had his pre-surgery exam and bloodwork today. He is really scared of people, even with all the work im doing trying to show him people aren't going to hurt him. It's this temperament issue that Makes me think I must not ever pass this on, not even if the chances are low, I just don't think there should ever be more spooky puppies out there. 

She also told me he's underweight, believe me, I try to get him to eat more, but he's a picky guy, so I will work on that more. 

The good news is even though he was scared, he hardly growled, so that's progress. 

Can't wait to get this all over with, him healed up and life to go on. I've spent way too much time researching this topic lol

Thanks for your patience, guys!


----------

